# صلوا من أجلي



## fredyyy (8 مارس 2017)

عملت عملية (إستإصال جزء من القولون )
وإصيب بعدهابجلطة
ولا أستطيع تحريك يدي ورجلي اليسار


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (8 مارس 2017)

*يارب يسوع تحت راية أسمك ودمك وبقوة سلطانك المحي *
*أطلب أن يشفى أخي ‏fredyyy من كل ما قد أعترض في عمل جسده *
*وتهب له الحياة مرة أخرى ليديه ورجليه بالحرية الكاملة كيما يستخدمها من جديد*
* وبشفاء تام وقوة بإسم المسيح يسوع الشافي أطلب وأصلي آمين .*​


----------



## كلدانية (8 مارس 2017)

سلامتك الف سلامة 
استاذ fredyyy
الرب يشفيك وينطيك الصحة وسلامة
ويشيل عنك اتعابك بشفاعة
 العدرا ام النور وجميع القديسين
امين 
صلواتنا من اجلك استجب يارب





​


----------



## Maran+atha (9 مارس 2017)

ربنا وإلهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح 
بشفاعة القديسة المملؤة مجدا العذراء مريم 
وجميع طغمات الملائكة القديسين الذين فى فردوس النعيم 
وجميع القديسين الذين ارضوا الرب بأعمالهم الصالحة كل حين 
تمم يارب شفاء أخونا الحبيب fredyyy
فأنت الطبيب الأعظم 
ومكتوب فى لوقا 9: 11
والمحتاجون الى الشفاء شفاهم.

أسرع يارب واشفى كل مريض
وكون يارب مع كل من يحتاج إليك
آمين.


----------



## أَمَة (9 مارس 2017)

بمحبة الرب يسوع المسيح و تحننه على البشر الذين من أجلهم تجسدو مات على الصليب، و قام في اليوم الثالت
ستشفى و تتعافي أخي الغالي فريدي
 الرب سيلمسك كما لمس حماة بطرس فقامت في الحال وخدمته
هكذا ستعود الحياة، يا فريدي، الى جانبك الأيسر
لتعود الى خدمته.

أضم صلاتي القلبية الى صلاة و تضرعات الإخوة 
و أرفعها الى العرش الإلهي بإسمك يا يسوع 
لأننا كلنا إيمان بما قُلتَ لنا:
" إنَّ كُلَّ مَا طَلَبْتُمْ مِنَ الآبِ بِاسْمِي يُعْطِيكُمْ." 

ليتبارك و بتمجد اسم الرب بشفائك - آمين!​


----------



## fouad78 (9 مارس 2017)

ربنا يتمجد فيك
ويعطيك الصحة والشفاء
لتكن معافى باسم الرب
​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (9 مارس 2017)

ألف سلامة عليك يا استاذنا ..
ربنا يتمجد معاك ..
ونسمع خير منك قريب ..


----------



## aymonded (9 مارس 2017)

*إلهنا الصالح الذي يجول يصنع خيراً ولا زال على مر العصور كلها
يقيمك سالماً معافاً في تمام الصحة والعافية الجسدية والروحية
ولتكن على الدوام معافاً باسم الثالوث القدوس آمين

*​*
*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (9 مارس 2017)

*ربنا يشفيك يارب 

ح تخف ما تقلقش 

بس فيه جزء عليك لازم إنت تعمله 

كان عندنا رئيس قطاع (على المعاش) فجأة جاءت له جلطة فى المخ و شلل نصفى طبعا 

الراجل دا كان مدخن جدا 

الدكاترة نصحوه بإنه يوقف تدخين _ ممنوع القهوة _ ممنوع أى دهون نهائى 

و نفذ كلام الدكاترة بالحرف الواحد 

و دلوقتى بقى كويس و بيمشى و فل فل (عقبالك)

نصيحة منى ليك 

إبعد عن : القهوة - الشاى - أى مكيفات (لأنها بتعمل إنقباض فى الأوعية الدموية)

إبعد عن : الدهون الحيوانية و المقليات 

إبعد عن : الدقيق (إستبدله بالفريك المسلوق بدون دهون أو البليلة أو الشوفان)

إبعد عن : جميع السكريات (إستبدلهم بالفركتوز_ أو بلاش سكر من الأساس)

معلش هو الأمر صعب _ لكن لازم تساعد نفسك 

الجلطة بتيجى فى السن الكبير بسبب قلة مرونة الأوعية الدموية فبالتالى بيترسب على جدرانها الداخلية الدهون الل حضرتك بتاكلها أو الدهون الناتجة من هضم السكر فى الجسم _ فبيضيق قطاع الوعاء الدموى _ فطبعا الدم بيتحرك ببطء _ فبيعمل جلطة 

سااااااعد نفسك بقوة و بحزم و ح تخف صدقنى *​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (9 مارس 2017)

*فيه حاجة مهمة كمان 

إشرب ماية كتييييييييييير

يعنى مثلا لتر ماية قبل كل وجبة بساعة 

ح تنعنش أجهزة جسمك و ح تساعده يتخلص من الدهون و الجلطات *​


----------



## paul iraqe (9 مارس 2017)

*بأسم الاب والابن وروح القدس
الاله الواحد - امين


أبانا الذي في السماوات

ليتقدس اسمك،

ليأت ملكوتك،

لتكن مشيئتك كما في السماء كذلك على الأرض.

خبزنا كفافنا أعطنا اليوم.

واغفر لنا ذنوبنا كما نغفر نحن أيضا للمذنبين إلينا.

ولا تدخلنا في تجربة،

لكن نجنا من الشرير.

لأن لك الملك والقوة والمجد إلى الأبد.

آمين

------------------------------------------------


بأسم الأب والأبن وروح القدس
الاله الواحد - امين


السلام لك يا مريم

يا ممتلئة نعمة الرب معك

مباركة انتِ في النساء ومباركة ثمرة بطنك يسوع

يا مريم القديسة يا والدة الله

صلّي لاجلنا نحن الخطأة

الآن وفي ساعة موتنا . امين


أطلب من الرب القدير ان يلمس اخونا الحبيب الاستاذ فريدي من بركته ونعمته ويعطيه كل القوة والصحة والعافية ويشفيه ويحرسه من كل مكروه

امين يا رب*


----------



## candy shop (9 مارس 2017)

نتضرع اليك يا الهى وحبيبى يسوع المسيح ونصلى من اجل ابنك فريدى 
ارجوك يا الهى مد ابدك واشفيه انت الطبيب السماوى والقادر على كل شىء
اتمجد يارب انت يارب احن واحد على اولاده
بصلوات جميع القديسين وعلى رأسهم كليه الطهر العدرا مريم استجب يا يسوع امين​


----------



## أَمَة (10 مارس 2017)

مداخلة للتوضيح رداً على مشاركة الإبنة إيريني.

إن ما حدث للأخ الغالي فريدي هو تخثر دموي نتيجة العملية وليس له دخل بالشحوم، و يحصل بكل أسف، بنسبة مرتفعة نوعا ما.

نصلي من أجل الشفاء الكامل من قبل الرب.


----------



## Bent el Massih (10 مارس 2017)

ربنا يمد ايده ويشفيك اخي
بشفاعه ام النور والقدسين....آآمين يارب


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (20 مارس 2017)

*أخبار حضرتك أيه دلوقتى أستاذ فريدى ؟*


----------



## fredyyy (20 مارس 2017)

كلدانية قال:


> سلامتك الف سلامة
> استاذ fredyyy
> الرب يشفيك وينطيك الصحة وسلامة
> ويشيل عنك اتعابك بشفاعة
> ...



*شكرا للمشاعر الجميلة وربنا يسمع منك  
أنا اثق في الرب وقوة شفائه
[/COLOR]*


----------



## fredyyy (20 مارس 2017)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *أخبار حضرتك أيه دلوقتى أستاذ فريدى ؟*



نشكر ربنا الحالة مستقرة ........ لكن لا أستطيع السير لى قدمي اليشرى


----------



## fredyyy (12 مايو 2017)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> *أخبار حضرتك أيه دلوقتى أستاذ فريدى ؟*



أحسن أشكر الرب 
لكن رجلي الشمال لا تتحرك


----------



## أَمَة (9 سبتمبر 2017)

لقد مر ثلاث شهور على آخر خبر عن حالتك الصحية.
أتمنى أن تكون الآن قد تحسنت كثيرا.
يا ريت تكتب لنا لكي نطمئن عليك.
الرب معك.


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 فبراير 2020)

كيفك استاذ فريدى و كيف اخبارك
يا رب تكون احسن 

ربنا يطمنا عليك


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (15 فبراير 2020)

علمنا رب المجد يسوع المسيح له كل المجد الصلاة التالية حينما نصلي
ابانا الذي في السموات ليتقدس اسمك ليأت ملكوتك لتكن مشيئتك كما في السماء كذلك على الارض خبزنا كفافنا اعطينا اليوم واغفر لنا ذنوبنا كما نحن نغفر ايضاً للمذنبين الينا ولا تدخلنا في تجربة ولكن نجنا من الشرير( وانا اضيف بالمسيح يسوع ربنا ) لانك لك القوة والملك والمجد منذ الازل والى الابد امين
يا رب نرفع اخونا فريدي في عرش نعمتك لتلمسه لمسة شفاء محررة فانت وحدك الطبيب الحقيقي لنا نحن البشر وبجلدتك قد شفينا ومكتوب ايضاً ( انا هو الرب شافيك) تحنن يا رب عليه وحرره من مرضه لاننا نؤمن بانك قادر على كل شئ بل انت كلي القدرة والقوة وبك وبمعونتك ونعمتك ورحمتك نستعين نسألك يا رب بأسم الرب يسوع استجب صلواتنا فانت المجيب السميع لصلواتنا وكل صلاة ليك يا رب مرفوعة عندك هي مسموعة آمين


----------

